

Ex-Mahalo contractors filing a class action lawsuit against Jason Calacanis - MannyH
http://blog.accentuateservices.com/2010/09/16/mahalo-com-potential-class-action-law-firm-retained/

======
JoachimSchipper
Anyone know what this is about? Are writers (such as the author) suing over
the new payment structure ([http://www.mahalo.com/answers/important-and-
exciting-announc...](http://www.mahalo.com/answers/important-and-exciting-
announcement-from-jason-for-mahalo-contributors))?

Otherwise, the information here is a bit sparse...

~~~
qeorge
My guess is that the writers of the top pages, who will now make less money
off those pages, are (considering) suing for the future revenue they would
have made under the old payment structure.

They're probably particularly pissed now that those pages have aged in Google,
and proven their value (writer took the risk).

Just a guess, IANAL, etc.

~~~
jlees
Looks like writers who put effort into pages and then left Mahalo will
basically get nothing, having expected to get something. Not good!

------
ivixor
Coincidence that this story appears the night before Calcanis' keynote at FOWA
London?

~~~
guelo
I'll go with coincidence.

~~~
bbatsell
Especially considering this is 3 weeks old.

------
shareme
Seems strange to appear now as its last month news..they been trying to get it
noticed on Digg for about what 25 days?

But from I understand about the way the TOS read they do not have a case to
stand on..

I had a chance to sign as writer but after reading the TOS realized that they
could change program at any time without any guarantees to writers and thus
declined.

But, however that is true with any writing content contract About.com, etc..

~~~
ryanholiday
Yeah, law firms do this all the time. They sniff that they MAY be the
slightest hint of a lawsuit and then they put out press releases and run
Google ads trolling for clients. It's also sort of a litmus test to see if
they can get some media attention (even though the lawsuit barely exists)
which in turn generates more clients, and negotiating power.

Remember, in America you can sue anyone for anything so for a lawfirm to not
even file, only be retained, says a lot.

~~~
joedev68
Love how they advise strongly against reviewing whatever this is with your own
lawyer saying "getting [your] own attorney is much more risky and exposed."

Usually when someone you don't know tells you you shouldn't talk to your own
attorney, it means you should talk to your own attorney.

------
joedev68
"Love and stuff," ha ha

